# FICC is in UK this year



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I've taken a look at the website and the FICC is in the UK, Ipswich, for the first time in 10 years.It looks like something a bit different with other nationalities getting together to rally.
Has anyone ever been? If so would you recommend it? I like the usual Warner/Stone shows, this has traders and an entertainment schedule but lasts longer.I'd be interested to hear your views.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ok gotta ask what does FICC stand for?


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

winging it here but think it may be Federation International Camping Caravanning???? or something along those lines.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

www.ficc2009.com

International Federation of Camping & Caravanning being hosted by the C&CC this year.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi greenasthegrass

I think this is something to do with the Caravan Club or the Camping & caravan Club, but not sure, here are a few links that at least explain what it is:

http://www.ficc2009.com/

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/News+and+events/Events/FICC/FICC.htm

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/Category.asp?cat=574

To answer Friant, I've never been to one but there does look to be a lot going on, it is obviously not like the commercial motorhome shows (Warners/Stone Leisure) type events, more like a rally.

If you do go, please let us know what it was like.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

will do - I've decided to go, think it might be fun seeing the differences in equipment, accessories etc on the foreign vans.It will also give me chance to polish up my languages - i.e say everything slowly in a loud voice and people are bound to understand!


----------

